# Huntsman (Heteropoda) in Southern California?



## sloth (May 21, 2019)

Are there Huntsman in southern Ca?  If so what habitat do they prefer and please feel free to pm me a general location/area where you found them. Thanks to everyone in advance


----------



## sloth (May 21, 2019)

I’m looking to collect 1 or 2 but no more than that. Mainly just to observe their behaviors in comparison to Tarantulas and jumping spiders


----------



## checkmate (May 21, 2019)

You'll likely only find _Olios_ spp. in Southern California (I believe the other sparassid is _Macrinus mohavensis_ but it's rarely seen). Check out iNaturalist.org and search for Olios/Sparassidae on the map. Should give you a good place to start looking.


----------



## chanda (May 22, 2019)

In California you can find both _Olios_ and _Curicaberis_ species. (_Curicaberis_ spp. used to be considered part of _Olios_ but were moved to the new genus in 2015  https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/26623867.)


----------



## sloth (May 22, 2019)

wetwork said:


> You'll likely only find _Olios_ spp. in Southern California (I believe the other sparassid is _Macrinus mohavensis_ but it's rarely seen). Check out iNaturalist.org and search for Olios/Sparassidae on the map. Should give you a good place to start looking.


I’ll have to check out iNaturalist. Thanks for the help!!!


chanda said:


> In California you can find both _Olios_ and _Curicaberis_ species. (_Curicaberis_ spp. used to be considered part of _Olios_ but were moved to the new genus in 2015  https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/26623867.)


I’ll have to look into Olive and Curicaberis sp. Have you found any? Thanks for the help


----------



## chanda (May 22, 2019)

sloth said:


> I’ll have to check out iNaturalist. Thanks for the help!!!
> 
> I’ll have to look into Olive and Curicaberis sp. Have you found any? Thanks for the help





sloth said:


> I’ll have to check out iNaturalist. Thanks for the help!!!
> 
> I’ll have to look into Olive and Curicaberis sp. Have you found any? Thanks for the help


Yes, I've found them out in the Palm Springs/Joshua Tree area. They're more likely to be out in the open early in the morning, around dusk, and at night. I've actually had good luck spotting them under picnic shelters and similar semi-protected spots, up high near or on the ceiling.


----------



## squidkid (May 24, 2019)

the males are rampaging where i live. here is one i caught the other night.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

